# Russia Reportedly Legalises Piracy of Games, Movies, and More



## tabzer (Mar 12, 2022)

In an apparent response to sanctions, Russia is reportedly easing laws on copyrights, enabling piracy.

The IGN article can be found here.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> In an apparent response to sanctions, Russia is reportedly easing laws on copyrights, enabling piracy.
> 
> The IGN article can be found here.


OK and?


----------



## Milenko (Mar 12, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/russia-may-legalize-some-forms-of-piracy-to-combat-sanctions.609087/


----------



## tabzer (Mar 12, 2022)

Milenko said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/russia-may-legalize-some-forms-of-piracy-to-combat-sanctions.609087/


I only posted it because that post wasn't there.  



Shadow#1 said:


> OK and?



And what?  It's political news relevant to gaming.  I found it interesting.


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 12, 2022)

hahaha I wonder how Nintendo will react to this...Russia should start selling modchips/modded switch officially too


----------



## tabzer (Mar 12, 2022)

Probably even more bricks and malicious embedded fakes in the wild tbh.  I don't think Nintendo will react since they can't make money off of Russia anyway.  They will probably stick to suing kids in the US and UK while lobbying Japan's politics to give them even more leverage over its customers.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 16, 2022)

Seed your torrents. Support the Ruskie civilians


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Mar 29, 2022)

so should we move our dear forum server to russia and we can share game roms


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 29, 2022)

i guess ill be downloading software from russia seeds then for my old craptop (Some old Core i7 3rd gen with a GTX 750 ti)....


----------

